# Frozen Boveda ?



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Sooooooooooo, let's say a n00b (who quite certainly couldn't be me....... Or anyone I know........ Or happened in my house......) accidentally left a Boveda pack in a zip lock bag when freezing a recently acquired stash of sticks. Is it fubar now ? It thawed and feels fine, just like other ones, but has it lost its humidity control properties ?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Good question. I doubt anyone knows the answer. Stick it in a Ziplock with a hygrometer and let us know, eh guinea pig?


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I would email Boveda directly and see if they've seen what happens to one of their packs when it freezes

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> I would email Boveda directly and see if they've seen what happens to one of their packs when it freezes
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Ya I seriously doubt it's in the FAQ section..once you've thought you've heard it all, yunz guys come up with somethin new. Let us know what happens.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It's only water and salt inside.
I'll bet 5 delicious cigars, it'll be fine.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

OK, I e-mailed Boveda on behalf of my "acquaintance" who had this unfortunately mishap. Let's see what they say.

Unfortunately I don't have a spare hygrometer right now  Otherwise the ziplock bag test would be ideal.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> OK, I e-mailed Boveda on behalf of my "acquaintance" who had this unfortunately mishap. Let's see what they say.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a spare hygrometer right now  Otherwise the ziplock bag test would be ideal.


Your Walmart have one of these?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/AcuRite-Digital-Humidity-and-Temperature-Monitor/16888914

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Your Walmart have one of these?
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/AcuRite-Digital-Humidity-and-Temperature-Monitor/16888914


Likely yes, but I can't stand those cheapie hygrometers. My experience has been that they're all off, often by quite a bit.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Good thread. I've wondered about this myself actually since I need to order a few Bovedas soon and with the cold winter coming I was worried about what happens if they froze during transport.

I did grab (what I thought were) my preferred RH% of Boveda last week at my B&M but the idiot (and I'm assuming new) employee behind the counter screwed up and gave me two 62% Bovedas instead of 69% ones.

So I guess the 62's will either go in my travel humi or more likely a ziploc bag if I have overflow or just need to bring a few sticks somewhere and don't feel like carrying my travel humi.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Boveda's response:


Hello, 

Your Boveda packs is still good. It will function as normal. 

Thank you, 
Rob


----------

